# Your yaks name



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello all,
Just curious on yak names. What have people called their yaks and how have you come to name them. My mate has a tinny called Cleveland Steamer... even though it runs on unleaded not steam!! :lol: lol. I think he is a bit weird... as if you'd want an outboard!
Just thought it'd be interesting and fun to know bout your yaks names.

Dan


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

My big blue Tempo is called The Barge! This is what the previous owner named it and I carried on the tradition. Although I also refer to it as the Blue Whale!


----------



## bardie (Feb 7, 2008)

I call my outback the pleasure master 4000 because I always have so much fun in it.


----------



## lukec (Apr 16, 2008)

bardie said:


> I call my outback the pleasure master 4000 because I always have so much fun in it.


Bardie, you are up very early. Heading out to catch some snapper I hope!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTeC6UMAABRXgAAQUIcAIBAAP+/eoCAAhBqnlJ+RT9KaeKN6RqeKCURHoJoAAaFLu0l/NqtY2UPBRemDtJB1zevPknIQqbvHeKb0D5doI8D4x3katPZtEBrGwnwdB00yRilL4Lsp5NCVO1TcYsjKM/tGCVHkZqYGNo0BKKO2YfA8dM/F3JFOFCQN4LpQwA==


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I went ultra **** and named my Viking after Njörðr, the norse god of wind, seamanship, sailing and fishing.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's not banana-esque enough


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

My Quest is called "Skippa", because it just skips along happily over the waves and its a nickname a lady friend used to call me when i was sailing


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i've had a couple of kayaks over the last 4 or 5 years and have always wanted to give them a name/s but really haven't come up with inspiration as yet.

My prowler was called 'NoMojo' for a while but the name was having a detrimental effect on my fishing results so I canned it. Maybe I should call it "I Won Lotto" and see if that works... :lol: ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

My Old triton ute was called Battlecat, My current Pajero is known as "the vag"

I've also had a Nissan Maxima called Nightwolf.

I even name my fishing combos.... :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

koich said:


> My Old triton ute was called Battlecat, My current Pajero is known as "the vag"
> 
> I've also had a Nissan Maxima called Nightwolf.
> 
> I even name my fishing combos.... :shock:


seek help young man....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

My Revo is called T-bone. 
My car is called Bessy (short for Bessy the Bus) and my boat is called Jessy.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

my x factor was the barge or u &@$%$ pos when it wouldnt do what I wanted. Leaning towards The Toothpick for the Stealth as its long and skinny in relation to the x factor.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Call me Moken kai-yak, kai is the Maori word for food 

kp


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

mingle said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to give his yak a name?
> 
> It's be like putting a name on the side of your car - please don't tell me people do this too?
> 
> Mike.


You're not the only one. Call me "no fun", but its a kayak, you use it, you park it and eventually it'll finds it's way into landfill like every other consumer item we buy. Don't get me wrong, names are cool but, being as uncreative as I am, I'd rather be yakking than trying to think of a cool name.


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

My revo is named Chaska, the Incan Indian word for godess of rivers,water,flowers and little girls[Venus to us] It is also the name of my granddaughter.Cheers Robbie


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Called my quest "sunny rivers', after I spent a heap of time on the (sunny) murray river over summer. Found it ironic that the first trip out under this name I underestimated the distance I had to travel and spent the last 2 hours paddling in the dark :shock:


----------



## swade (Jun 14, 2008)

I am thinking about calling my new yak 'Nat Gat'. My wife is a afrikaaner and from what I have learnt this means 'wet arse'. Which sums me up really, whether fishing in a Kayak or off the bank - 'Wet arse and no fish'.

Cheers.....

Shayne.......


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

You guys have such cool names 8) like " CHASKA Indian word for godess" ,"INDALA aboriginal forlittle penguin" , NORSE god of wind, ... My profish is named "BOB" , cause he does


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> You're not the only one. Call me "no fun", but its a kayak, you use it, you park it and eventually it'll finds it's way into landfill like every other consumer item we buy. Don't get me wrong, names are cool but, being as uncreative as I am, I'd rather be yakking than trying to think of a cool name.


I would rather be yakking and fishing and thinking of a name. lol.
I never thought of naming mine until this thread began.
How about . . . . . "S.S. POSEIDON." lol. "S.S. MINNOW" ? The "BLUE BANDIT" ? I am open to suggestions. If you knew me well enough you would all probably tell me to call it "CHATTERBOX."

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Judging by the comments I get from the shocked locals up this way, I should call mine "Croc bait", "Croc floss" or something along those lines. Or going off on a tangent "Double take", "Insanity", or "yes it floats"


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

My Hobie Outback is called skitterrye (interpretation = fisherman) and the Hobie Outfitter skitterdeuce (twin yak). Dont worry koich my wheelbarrows have nics too


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

I was thinking about naming my p13 "Jenny XIII" because Forest Gump had 12 Jennys; it can be the 13th Jenny. And its a prowler *13*... Coincidence? I think not. Thanks Gump.
My family will get a laugh from it if no one else does!! :lol:

Dan


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

swade said:


> I am thinking about calling my new yak 'Nat Gat'. My wife is a afrikaaner and from what I have learnt this means 'wet arse'. Which sums me up really, whether fishing in a Kayak or off the bank - 'Wet arse and no fish'.
> 
> Cheers.....
> 
> Shayne.......


That's a good one applies to my Stealth as well only problem is no one can pronounce it properly. I like Windgat myself ask your wife to translate


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> mingle said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't want to give his yak a name?
> ...


I bet your yak has a name, it may just be "the yak" or "the outback". When I spend a 3 day trip with no one else, just my yak... yes I talk to it. It's handy to have a name for it. As for people saying they can't take the time to think of a name.. get real! The names just tend to pop-up when you are using the yak. Mines called T-bone cause my mate that was baorrowing it kept T-boning my other yak. It's also red and steak coloured (and sometimes bloody).
Most people would not think of owning a pet without a name and most pets (except dogs) will not respond to the name any more than a yak will. I spend more time with my yak than most people do their pets


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Convincing arguement, you must be either a lawyer or politician. Ok, I'll succumb to peer pressure and come up with something.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

"Snapp Decision" bought it with a snap decison and all I have managed to catch since are Snapps. Bloody mojo.

Jack.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I called my P15 Prowler Katana when i first got her 4 years ago as she was fast and long and lean compared to the canoe and wave ski I had been using. My blue adventure is called BB short for blue boat or blue bitch depending on how I feel about her and I have recently named the Stealth Thumper. Any one who has paddled a BFS into steep wind chop will understand why she is called that. I also always talk to my yaks sharing my success or frustration with them.

Scott


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

my Yaks called .....Prowler 13 or at least thats what it says on the side!, sometimes I have even been known to call it "the Kayak".

Really though I had never even thought of giving it a name, maybe i should think of something.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm, I'm thinking _Psaromaniyak_ might be the go for mine. _Psaro_ - Greek for fish, _maniyak_ - play on the word maniac - as you would know it's also greek meaning rage/fad/craze.


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

havent come up with one yet, but am looking at a name that is the same upside down, eg MOHOW or something like that, so that when i put the yak on the roof racks the name looks the same. :lol: 
any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Frankie, Tic-Tac and the Dane are the 3 henchmen of the bad guy gangster in one of my favourite pizza 'n beer movies, Miller's Crossing by the Cohen Brothers, littered with great one liners.

"It's all a matter of etiks (sic ethics)..."

"look into yer heart"

"It aint elves"

"hey Tommy, care to scrape a knuckle on this one"

"sure, maybe we can have tea sometime"

"who hit ya, who hit ya"

etc etc etc

Now I need to get more yaks so I can name them after Ford Fairlane characters... :lol:


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

The Orca after the boat they went looking for jaws on, as my goal is a shark from the yak! 8)


----------



## swade (Jun 14, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> swade said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about calling my new yak 'Nat Gat'. My wife is a afrikaaner and from what I have learnt this means 'wet arse'. Which sums me up really, whether fishing in a Kayak or off the bank - 'Wet arse and no fish'.
> ...


No need to get her to translate that one. It's similar to 'Big note' isn't it, she calls me Windgat fairly regularly........


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I made a few suggestions for a name for my yak and asked for suggestions but got none.

Had another thought for a name for mine.

"FISH SCARER"

Since I am certain that fish see me coming and say *" H I D E ! "* or they say *" Shhhh, here he comes "*

Your thoughts ????????


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

What about ........... *"Piscatorial Dreamings"* ?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I prefer "Andrew"

You should call your kayak "Andrew"


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Fitch Bish"


----------



## mrsnapperman (Oct 1, 2008)

mine is a penelope. no real reason but I thought the good ship pp (pedal powered) penelope rolled off the tongue


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

mrsnapperman said:


> mine is a penelope. no real reason but I thought the good ship pp (pedal powered) penelope rolled off the tongue


 Penelope is a good looking girl i bet. You can cruz in your penelope. So hot.
Dan


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Fish Marauder?

Mad Marauder?

Hobie Hooligan?

Koich, I am certainly not calling it "Andrew". Anyway, it looks more like a Trevor.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Mine is called Nowey. Its the name that the indiginous people of Sydney called their bark canoes.
I like to think that in a way we carry on the tradition. 
They were pretty hard core. I guess you have to be when you fish to live. 
Fires would be made in the nowey and the fish cooked on the spot. I can't imagine how that would go in a PE hull.
Check out this link http://www.livingharbour.net/aboriginal/canoes_about.htm
One of my fishing goals this year is to make a traditional fishing hook made from a Green Turban shell and give it a go at Longy.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

My Kayaks have all been called "hull Billy". A fitting name considering how good kayaks are for fishing back waters and quiet creeks.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Having owned four yaks I had never named one until this last one I got. My latest one that I bought with the help of the last "stimulus" package from Kevin Rudd so I decided to call it - Krudd. I must say it is liking the name with plenty of fish coming over the side!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

My kids called my yellow profish "the banana boat" as soon as they saw it.
Rob316 just named my pacer "slowfish" no doubt he has seen it's speed on the water!


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was thinking

Pesque a receptor (french for fish catcher)
El merodeador 13 (french for prowler 13)
bestia di mango (Italian for mango beast)
Qui sospetto sospetto (Italian for Here fishy fishy)
Testa di Yak (somehow means yak head in italian)

Naikidjiga (aboriginal for little duck) suits a mango prowler methinks :twisted: 
migaloo on a yak (migaloo is the aboriginal word for white man in QLD and obviously on a yak means on a yak :lol: )

Ohhh i dont know lol, what should i call it?
I should probably just stick to PSP (simple) lol anyone got anyother ideas?


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I called my Hobie Adventure "Rufus" after the guitar master on Bill and Ted's excellent "*adventure*"


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Bondi Cigar


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I call mine "Sweet 16"(cause its 16 foot )but a want a more manly name,i m thinking "TURBO" if it has not been taken (because it will be turbo powered when i get around to it , Turbo fins)

It has to be some thing short because you really need to letter it up in my opinion for full effect.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

> Bondi cigar


A fan of the Backsliders perhaps?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know if its a name per say but I have been refering to my AI as "the wheelbarrow". With the siks, the princess and I carry them to the water one at each end. With the AI being quite heavy in full dress I stick the wheels under and move it about - like a wheelbarrow...

Moruya John


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

My yellow Adventure is The Big Banana.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I still haven't decided on a name. I only thought of naming it since reading this thread.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Now here's an idea; What about "Dionysus" or "Bacchus"?

Dionysus, the Greek god of wine and intoxication, known as Bacchus to Romans


----------



## Rezon8 (Jan 6, 2009)

Called mine "FUGU" (puffer fish), as this was the first fish I saw on my first trip out. Little bugger swam right up to the yak and swam along next to me as I paddled. He/she must have followed me for about 5 mins before making, what sounded suspiciously like a laughing sound, and heading off into the deep.

Also had the idea of calling it "My Ship Don't Stink", but thought the name was to long.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Rezon8 said:


> Called mine "FUGU" (puffer fish), as this was the first fish I saw on my first trip out. Little bugger swam right up to the yak and swam along next to me as I paddled. He/she must have followed me for about 5 mins before making, what sounded suspiciously like a laughing sound, and heading off into the deep.
> 
> Also had the idea of calling it "My Ship Don't Stink", but thought the name was to long.


"My Ship Don't Stink", I love it! Very clever.
I can't decide. I know I want to name my yak but I just can't decide what to name it/her. (vessels of any kind are usually referred to as a she)


----------



## Geoffro (Sep 22, 2007)

*"Moby Duck" it's big, yellow and likes fish......*


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

My Outback "Silverado"

Her Sport "Sassy" 8)


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Bunyip


----------



## giffu (Dec 4, 2008)

depends on the sort day i,ve had whilst out to what names it get called


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

I refer to my Revo's as Heckle & Jeckle


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

In view of a thread started about old cartoons, maybe I should name mine *"mightor"* lol.


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

"Azzayak"
I never thought my surname would come in handy for much
but now.........Tada!


----------



## pescatore (Mar 25, 2009)

haaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! well i just stuck mine on tonight.....she's called ...ANGELINA..
why?... the ANGELINA LAURO brought me to this great fishing heaven forty years ago..
and she's beutifulllllll................


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

The Barge!!!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

A friend made a suggestion for a name for mine today ........ *"flotsam"* what do you think?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

This thread seems to have died. Maybe some new members might like a crack.
I decided to go with a friend's suggestion and name my yak "flotsam".

*ie;* Traditionally, flotsam and jetsam are words that describe specific kinds of debris in the ocean.
Historically the words had specific nautical meanings, with legal consequences, but in modern usage they came to mean any kind of marine debris.
There is a technical difference between the two: jetsam has been voluntarily cast into the sea (jettisoned) by the crew of a ship, usually in order to lighten it in an emergency; while flotsam describes goods that are floating on the water without having been thrown in deliberately, often after a shipwreck.
Generally speaking, Jetsam is the property of the finder, while flotsam remains the property of its original owner.
Traditionally spelled flotsom and jetsom, the "o" was replaced with "a" in the early twentieth century, and the former spellings have since been out of common usage.

The information above was stolen from; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flotsam_and_jetsam


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

> This thread seems to have died. Maybe some new members might like a crack.


OK! Forgive me, I'm new, and I didn't realise these things even needed a name!

Let me think!...........Alrighty! I'm gonna call mine *BUTT MONKEY* coz I'm sure it's gonna give me a sore arse! :lol: :lol: :lol:

_Authors note: Kayak name is subject to change._


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Ranger said:


> > This thread seems to have died. Maybe some new members might like a crack.
> 
> 
> OK! Forgive me, I'm new, and I didn't realise these things even needed a name!
> ...


Lol. very funny. Actually they don't NEED a name but when people started talking names, I decided to name mine.
Name your own yak or don't name it. It's entirely your own choice.
I do like your idea though.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ranger , i like it mate , Gee your going to settle in here very nicely champ , love your humour ,and mate , ya cant change a ships name after shes been christened, you know that bad luck , so Butt Monkey it is , and ahhhhh if you dont mind , no photos of your sore red bum please :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Ahhh, but you CAN change a name, as long as you do it properly and follow the correct traditions and ceremony! http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/rename.htm

So in the future I might change it to *Anal Dwelling Butt Monkey!*

Then again, That's gonna look pretty silly on a decal, so I might just call it.............Wendy! ;-)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Ahhh, but you CAN change a name, as long as you do it properly and follow the correct traditions and ceremony! http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/rename.htm
> 
> So in the future I might change it to *Anal Dwelling Butt Monkey!*
> 
> Then again, That's gonna look pretty silly on a decal, so I might just call it.............Wendy! ;-)


lol. That was an interesting read. At least, the amount I actually read was interesting. I have laso heard that driving a copper nail into the keel would also prevent misfortunes associated with changing the name of a vessel, however, probably not a good idea on a yak. ha ha. Another old tale I heard on the subject was that you had to strip naked and swim around the boat a specific number of times and that this would also keep you safe from the misfortunes of a name change. I am sure their are loads and loads of stories like these. I am almost certain that more will show up here. lol.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

pescatore said:


> haaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! well i just stuck mine on tonight.....she's called ...ANGELINA..
> why?... the ANGELINA LAURO brought me to this great fishing heaven forty years ago..
> and she's beutifulllllll................


Hey, me too! Me and my family came to this land of sunburnt splendour in 1966 on the Angelina Lauro. A great experience for an 8 year-old pommie kid who'd never even been in a row-boat before. Ah, memories - Naples, Pompei and Mount Vesuvius; Egyptian kids diving for small change thrown in the harbour off Alexandria; camel rides in Aden; crossing the Equator with the full King Neptune ceremonies. And best of all from an 8 year-old's perspective - huge bars of duty-free Italian chocolate for 20 lire (2 cents)  .

Such a shame the old girl burnt to the waterline in 1979.

Cheers,


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

"FBK'............... Fat Bast**ds Kayak :lol: Named by the wife


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

"Unsinkable 2"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

I named my Kingfisher "Mussel bound" 
(because of all the paddling exercise I get from it)
Heres a pic of a sticker I made for it's front nosecone...


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mussel bound*.........very good. I like that one.

On the subject of ships and coming to oz, my family came here from pommieland in 1962 on a ship owned by the Sitmar Line called the "Castel Felice". Funnily enough......this was not her original name.

http://www.ssmaritime.com/sitmar1.htm


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

"dust catcher", boy i need to get out more often. sorry just kidding still unnamed .


----------



## gerder (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine is called FCD (Fish Catching Device)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, how about some proof!!

It's great to come up with cool names, are they actually ON the yak somewhere?

How about a few pics of you artwork


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Shchuka would be my ob'ie


----------



## kiwozi (May 8, 2009)

coming here from the land of the long white cloud(aotearoa)or you might know it as New Zealand,I called my yak AOTEAROWA get it rowa ,rowa row ,never mind :lol: I also had a tinnie called bream reaper,& thought this was pretty original until I saw two others with the same name.......


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

dunebuggy said:


> This thread seems to have died. Maybe some new members might like a crack.
> I decided to go with a friend's suggestion and name my yak "flotsam".
> 
> *ie;* Traditionally, flotsam and jetsam are words that describe specific kinds of debris in the ocean.
> ...


Great name, and interesting info - I take it this means I can't play finders-keepers with your kayak? :lol:

BTW - the Shorter Oxford English Dictionary also gives " newly ejected oyster-spawn" as an alternative meaning for "flotsam". Don't get your kayak too near WattaReelDrag's "Mussel-bound", now will you?

Love the English language, and love the SOED - I've had endless pleasure finding weird words and unlikely alternative meanings in it. My personal favourite weird word is "leep" which means: "In the Indian subcontinent: wash with cow-dung and water". I can't imagine what could possibly be so dirty as to be made cleaner by using cow-dung as detergent :shock: .

Cheers,


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

My current fish-killing tupperware vessel is called "Swilkie" after the big whirlpool in the Pentland Firth. Dunno why I called it that, maybe because I enjoy a good thrash in really stroppy water.

My last yak was "Sharkbait" because I thought it sounded good....Then I thought better of it and sold it :lol:


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

My yak is called ''THE BUDGIE",as all the mods are made from what i can scrounge ,plus its budgie blue. 8)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

mustrumr said:


> Great name, and interesting info - I take it this means I can't play finders-keepers with your kayak? :lol:
> 
> BTW - the Shorter Oxford English Dictionary also gives " newly ejected oyster-spawn" as an alternative meaning for "flotsam". Don't get your kayak too near WattaReelDrag's "Mussel-bound", now will you?
> 
> ...


That would be a resounding "NO" Alec. You can NOT play finders keepers with my yak. lol. As for getting my yak too close to "mussel - bound" ......... maybe that would be a good thing. Maybe we can start a kayak breeding program. lol. It might bring the prices down. lol. Personally, I would like to cross the viking profish 45 with a hobie pro angler and my revo and try to end up with something in between.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

some names for those who havent got one, yak daddy, mack daddy ,osama bin laden[with fish],toona hunta,sam bo,yakkasaurass,rori[kiwi 4 to travel stupidly],thunnus,mustelus,lovettia sealii[does not mean seal lover ]means[whitebait],mangrove jack,snell finga ,fish finga,mullet guts,holy mackerel,seal hunter[may get into aurguments though],gilligans revenge,elle[mcfurperson],6 pack, shark platter, sea biscuit,nori roll [for us sit in,s],king george,yellow tail[yakka],raw prawn,bass ass,wahoo, 8) ive got too much time , going mad :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Just found this topic and its very refreshing how few macho names there are. South West Rocks fills up with them every summer. Assasin, fish killer, Hard Rods, I Am Going To Rip Your Little Head Off Fish. Ok, I made the last one up. Us kayak fishers must be much more enlightened idividuals then many of those stinkboaters out there. My Bic Scapa is called the Ballpoint cos I couldnt come up with anything better, but Flow just occured to me, mmm, bugger the superstition, Flow is much more new age for an old snag like me. Good karma to you all, Dave.


----------

